
Show HN: IPFS Encrypted Share - whs
https://github.com/whs/ipfs-encrypted-share
======
whs
Hi HN!

I made an encrypted uploader for IPFS. This will be useful when you want to
put private files in IPFS, and I hope it would be even more useful when
Filecoin launches.

You can try the latest version at
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmYQLkWNYwXmqjTaP15kbfwzPGWEcBejAfAJMnm...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmYQLkWNYwXmqjTaP15kbfwzPGWEcBejAfAJMnmKmXwLFZ/)
. If you set the daemon address to
[https://ipfs.infura.io:5001](https://ipfs.infura.io:5001) then you can upload
even without local IPFS daemon (although the pinning duration is not
guaranteed).

Make sure to pin both the interface and your files when uploaded, as the file
format is not guaranteed to be stable.

You can download a test file at
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmYQLkWNYwXmqjTaP15kbfwzPGWEcBejAfAJMnm...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmYQLkWNYwXmqjTaP15kbfwzPGWEcBejAfAJMnmKmXwLFZ#Qmc2n2bDNNGykUHA8bm8Wb2Z8CdTQHhvvvVBdUUqoKCZVB:Mhoo8t0BxOfYZnyd8Y2Bkl-
RXMAF-kOx6OpzS-3oIqE)

------
coinmonks
Wana write a blog post about it?

